# Mark Stein: Harrington&Jackson for Murhphy& Dunleavy



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

To GS
Jackson
Sarunas
Powell
Harrington

To Indiana
Diogu
Mcleod
Murphy
Dunleavy

Just posted on ESPN NEWS.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Link? 

I would do it, only because Diogu is involved. 

Harrington doesn't fit the system and Jackson just needs to go. If it costs us Sarunas to get it done, then oh well. I wish


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

don't have a link, just saw it on ESPN news.


edit:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2733891


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

wow i thought it was a rumour. Harrington didn't fit our system at all and Jackson was not liked by Bird and Carisle. Glad those two are gone. I don't have the time to check up on the money asspect of this deal. I think there is another deal coming for the Pacers, i really love getting Ike and i think Danny Granger will be starting now.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Pacer fans have to be completely stoked right now, their team just got a hell of a lot more talented.


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

Murphy and dunleavy have horrible contracts. They are awfully overpayed, but talent wise indiana got better. I wouldn't say a lot better though.


http://www.hoopshype.com/salaries/golden_state.htm


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Harrington, Jackson at heart of Pacers-Warriors deal

My initial reaction is that the Warriors got the better of this deal, even if it meant giving up a prospect in Diogu.

What's the deal with Harrington and S-Jax? I know Al just signed that mega-deal w/ the Pacers, but was contemplating signing with the Warriors before the Pacers threw money at him. And Stephen Jackson...is he suffering this season? 

Can't say I've followed the Pacers a lot this season, so I'm curious if Pacers fans feel like they're being ripped off.

As for the players you got--you know about the potential of Diogu. Coach Don Nelson was frustrated with the length of time it was taking Ike to learn the offense. As for Muprhy, the guy's been hampered by a mysterious foot injury. He's been a steady rebounder over the years and is a big that can shoot for distance--a nice complement to Jermaine IMO. Dunleavy, however, has been a perennial underachiever. Warriors fans (with me on the top of the list) are ecstatic to be rid of this guy. Both Murph and Dun-Dun are sub-par defenders, so I don't get why they'd be desired in a Carlisle-coached team.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Jackson has a horrid attitute. Got benched by Carisle and got into an arguement earlier this year with Carisle. It was obvious they wanted to deal Jackson but he had no value whats so ever. Harrington was brought in but he didn't fit the system. Dunleavy and Murphy have bad contracts but so does Harrington and Jackson.

I'm sad to see Sarunas on the go though. He will shine in Oakland.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> Jackson has a horrid attitute. Got benched by Carisle and got into an arguement earlier this year with Carisle. It was obvious they wanted to deal Jackson but he had no value whats so ever. Harrington was brought in but he didn't fit the system. Dunleavy and Murphy have bad contracts but so does Harrington and Jackson.
> 
> I'm sad to see Sarunas on the go though. He will shine in Oakland.


I really like Sarunas to back up Baron as the W's push to the playoffs. 

Jackson may have had a bad attitude, but I'll take that in Oakland right now over Dunleavy's apathy.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

does anyone think that this means Oneal might get moved?


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

bruindre said:


> My initial reaction is that the Warriors got the better of this deal, even if it meant giving up a prospect in Diogu.
> 
> Can't say I've followed the Pacers a lot this season, so I'm curious if Pacers fans feel like they're being ripped off.


My thoughts exactly. I suppose you guys are getting the younger players, but really...I'm not sure how much Dunleavy and Murphy will help you. Murphy and Diogu should do well in the Pacer offense, but Dunleavy defines inconsistency. Plus, they've got long and big contracts (bigger than Harrington and Jackson's).

What do you Pacer fans think?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> does anyone think that this means Oneal might get moved?


Just heard Marc Stein on ESPN News about the deal.

Don't think JO will be traded. The hyped quote about him suggesting that a trade might be the 'best thing for everyone' didn't include the part where Jermaine, apparently, said he'd wait till season's end.

I've gotta think that JO will see how this team plays now that he's got a big (in Murphy) that can extend the defenses and allow him to work easier in the post.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

damn it i have monta ellis and harrington on my fanasty team...i hate having more than 1 person from a team...i mean if it happens it happens


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Please no Dunleavy


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Seems like a bunch of bad contracts being swapped, while the talent is somewhat equal, Troy Murphy is a very underrated player thats rep is hurt by his insane contract. I like Harrington so i think those two equal out alot, Jackson is a problem and Dunleavy sucks so they cancel out. Saurenes for Diogu is in Indys favor, I hate the pacers for now haveing him with Granger. Pretty fair trade, slight edge to indy.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

PACERS MAKE 8-PLAYER TRADE WITH WARRIORS


Indianapolis, Jan. 17, 2007 -- The Indiana Pacers announced Wednesday an eight-player deal with the Golden State Warriors. The Pacers received from the Warriors forwards Mike Dunleavy, Troy Murphy, Ike Diogu and guard Keith McLeod in exchange for forwards Al Harrington and Josh Powell and guards Stephen Jackson and Sarunas Jasikevicius. 
“We feel we made a pretty significant trade for the franchise that will be good for both teams,” said Pacers President of Basketball Operations Larry Bird. “Trades are always painful because you give up players you like, but in this case, we think it’s a good trade that works for both teams. We feel the players we got will make a significant difference in the franchise.” 

The 6-9, 230-pound Dunleavy is in his fifth season out of Duke. In 39 games with the Warriors this season he averaged 11.4 points per game. Murphy, a 6-11 six-year veteran from Notre Dame, has played in 26 games, averaging 8.9 points per game. Diogu is in his second season out of Arizona State and is averaging 7.2 points per game in 17 games. McLeod, in his fourth season out of Bowling Green, has played in 26 games, averaging 5.3 points per game. 

Jackson was in his third season with the Pacers and played 37 games, averaging 14.1 points. Harrington was in his second stretch with the Pacers after being acquired in a trade from Atlanta, Aug. 23, 2006. Harrington had played in 36 games and was second on the team in scoring at 15.9 points per game. Jasikevicius, in his second season with the Pacers, played in 37 games, averaging 7.4 points per game. Powell was acquired in a trade with Dallas, July 24, 2006 and played in just seven games, averaging 1.7 points per game. 

The players acquired from Golden State will not be in uniform Thursday night when the Pacers play at Miami. They are expected to be in uniform when the Pacers host the New York Knicks Saturday night in Conseco Fieldhouse. 


I really don't know what to think of this.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Murphy fits our system perfect. I think he is much better suited for the Eastern Conference and i think a double double on most night's isn't a hard task for him to do. 

The big question in this deal is if Dunleavy can produce more points. 11ppg isn't going to cut it.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Uggghhhh, I'm disgusted. I don't have a problem losing Harrington, Jackson, and Saras....but this is the best we can do? Dunleavy sucks, Murphy is soft, Mcleod won't do anything here, and Diogu is still just a potential star.

And Murphy is also always injured, isn't that the last thing this team needs? I don't like this at all, we just got way too soft.

Seriously, if we are going to trade away those guys is this the best we can do????

Ugh. Now my loyalty to Jermaine has increased ten-fold.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I hate this....We take bad huge contracts yet again...I could care less about losing any of the players we delt, but this move in no way makes us better, neither now or in the future....Big mistake.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Big mistake.


And that's an understatement. People are saying JO won't be traded, but I don't buy it. If I was JO I would definitely want out now while the getting is good.

Wow...just wow.

What a horrible trade.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

If JO goes Jax, and we a scrub or a buncha scrubs for him, I just don't know if I could trust Donnie, and Bird anymore....I really hope it doesn't come down to that.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Merphy and Dunleavy are washed out. I am happy Mullin knows how to dump the salary.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> does anyone think that this means Oneal might get moved?


There's a chance. I don't think we're done yet, maybe setting up for an even bigger trade later.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Ballscientist said:


> Merphy and Dunleavy are washed out. I am happy Mullin knows how to dump the salary.


Yeah he saved them a ton. $600,000 this year and $600,000 for next season. 

In today's NBA, that is nothing. Saleries were high for all four players.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Diogu is still just a potential star.


So was Jermaine O'Neal, and look how that turned out. We could have a monster frontcourt in 3-4 years.

Anyway, I hated the deal at first. Actually, I heard it on some radio station riding home from school today, and the trade was announced as: "Stephen Jackson, Al Harrington, Sarunas Jasikevicius, and Josh Powell for Troy Murphy, Mike Dunleavy, and some others." Imagine how pissed I was when I heard that. But, we have Diogu, which is awesome for our future. This opens more time for Granger and Shawne Williams, too. Could they turn out to be a huge 2-3 combo instead of our future 3-4?


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

WHY?!?!??!

this ****in trade is STUPID

troy murhpy and mike dumbleavy ****IN SUCK, THEY ARE GARBAGE

al harrington > troy murphy

stephen jackson > dumbleavy

and i would take the players the pacers just trade over the ones on the warriors every day of the week and twice on sundays

this move is STUPID. it doesnt make the pacers any better, just a lot worse.......and you trade al harrington a guy you said you wanted back in indiana and got him back payin a lot of money for

and for people sayin oh diogu could be a star in 3-4 yrs....did you not read what JO said and why he is unhappy? he wants to win right now. he's 30 yrs old almost.....in the prime of his career. JO wants the pacers to make a deal to be legit contenders NOW, not when he is 35 and at the end of his career.

this just brings the pacers 2 steps back

im furious to see al go too.....i hope he kills with the warriors

if JO goes next, i go as a fan

let me add this......

this trade doesnt doesnt make sense anyway you spin it. if you want to rebuild, why would you take on guys with huge contracts and lots of yrs left on them. it doesnt make sense, and thats the only thing i can make out of a trade like this......that the pacers want to rebuild. now they just joined the sweepstakes for kevin durant/greg oden with this ******* deal.

in the past 2 yrs the pacers have:

-got rid of ron artest for peja.....equals nothing
-fred jones left
-harrington comes back then gets traded for trash
-james jones traded for a 2nd round pick
-anthony johnson & croshere for quis/darrel armstrong/others


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Hail Yinka said:


> WHY?!?!??!
> 
> this ****in trade is STUPID
> 
> ...


I could not disagree more.

This deal, besides skills, was made to revamp the Indiana Pacers image. Their image has been killed, with the whole fight with Artest, to Jackson off-court problems, to Harrington showing no effort in many games this season and not fitting well with O'Neal to Jackson argueing with refs as the opposing team makes a counter attack. It got tiring and i've listened to Indy radio all day and read many forums, and the number of people who are pleased to see Jackson go is unbelievable. 

I think, in the perfect world, as Larry Bird stated, they would like a way to keep Harrington, but in the end, you gotta give something to get something.

Pacers have completly changed their image. Dunleavy and Murphy, like them or not, i know their busts so far, but they play hard each and every game. Both are solid shooters and neither of them are ball hogs. They are both smart basketball players. Both stuggled in Oakland, but that doesn't mean both can't turn it around in Indianapolis. 

Murphy in the Eastern Conference should be a double-double guy each and every night. Dunleavy should be able to score more points. Our rebounding has gotten much better and our defense has gotten much better. We acquired bad contracts, but for this and next year, they don't really matter much. We only lose $600K for each season. 

Sometimes, you become better by just letting go of a few "cancer" players. To those who watch the games, you know Harrington and Jackson wern't gonna make us win. Harrington is a totally different type player then what we used to have and Jackson is a ball hog, ruins the tempo of the game. 

Those 4 IMO is a fair deal. Because we lose more skill, but gain more rebounding, defense and help our image which has been ruined in past years and looking at attendence and jersey sales as one guy on radio mentioned, shows you it needed to be fixed.

Then you add Ike Diogu. He can be a very special player down the road. He had solid stats as a rookie and his stats are ok thus far, but he has been hampered by an injury. They had Kiki Vandeweghe on ESPN Sports Center, he said right now, Golden State wins the trade, because of more skill, but added Indy needed to make the deal for their image, however he said if Ike becomes anywhere near what he is sopposed to be, the clear winner will be Indiana. Kiki said the kid has tons of potential and without a first round pick next season, adding a young F/C is a excellent move. 

I personally love this deal and i don't think O'Neal is being dealt. I think they might have another move up their sleaves but to add depth, like a point guard to be a good backup to Tinsley, but overall i like this deal and i think it's gonna help us alot. I can't wait til Saturday for this "new era" to begin.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

give me a break

troy murphy is trash, mike dumbleavy is trash and 2 yrs down the line when you realise it i want you to remember i said this

so because some idiot at a pissed-ons game uttered racial slurs and threw a beer cup at artest plus jackson actin in self defense the pacers need an "image change". hahaha.....in case you didnt know, troy murphy is a thug. he's well known for it too.

i guess to you gettin rid of so called cancer t othe organization means you merit not moving forward on the basketball court. if you wanted to trade stephen jackson and al harrington.....fine, do so. but the best you can get is these scrubs and diogu? my mind doesnt comprehend how you couldnt have gotten something better out of those players. 

[email protected]"needed to make the deal for their image" ...give me a break

if you dont think JO is being dealt....i sure as hell hope you prove me wrong because it looks grim to me. JO said hes unhappy with the team right now and just wants to win....i.e win a championship not 40 games squeek in the playoffs and get bounced. losing 2 good players and someone he is close friends w/in al for trash wouldnt exactly entice me if i were JO. 

like i said, i will take harrington and jax over murphy and dumbleavy every single time. if you think that those trash guys are going to make the pacers win, youre very wrong.

these moves are flat out stupid......hell look at them besides just the players involved and look at contracts, picks given up to require guys, salary. it does not make sense. they also gave up a 1st round pick to get harrington back


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

It's more then just the brawl. Jackson argues with the refs even during play, when its a fast break for the opposing team. The guy argues with our coaches all the time. Carisle even benched him earlier this season. The guy is a complete cancer. Harrington much-less but he is a ball hog and total opposite of what Carisle is trying to teach and the type of player O'Neal needs with him. 

And, after i posted my thoughts, i read yahoo.com's Steve Kerr and he pretty much said exactly what i posted. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...8vLYF?slug=sk-trade011707&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

Kerr adds-



> The Pacers were willing to take on the extra money in order to unload Jackson, who has done major harm to the franchise's image the past few seasons. They are hoping to begin a new era where they can once again capture the fans of Indiana, as they did during the Reggie Miller/Mark Jackson/Rick Smits era. Unloading Jackson was the second step in the process (following the Ron Artest trade last season). Now two of the major parties from the Auburn Hills brawl are gone.


and....



> Basketball-wise, the Warriors are happy to get Harrington, whom they pursued last summer as a free agent. He is the type of versatile big forward that Don Nelson loves, and he'll fit into Golden State's fast-paced game. *Jackson, for all his warts, can be a very good player and may thrive in his new surroundings. On the other hand, if he doesn't get the playing time he wants, his unhappiness won't help much for Nelson*.


I'm more then happy that Stephan Jackson is gone. I know, talent wise we gave up too much, but i think a team with Granger and O'Neal we will be ok, and i think Dunleavy will develop more and Murphy should be a solid role-player.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

steve kerr's "analysis" on there is always retarded. i believe he had a column a couple weeks ago on how luol deng should start beside lebron in the all star game




> The Pacers were willing to take on the extra money in order to unload Jackson, who has done major harm to the franchise's image the past few seasons. They are hoping to begin a new era where they can once again capture the fans of Indiana, as they did during the Reggie Miller/Mark Jackson/Rick Smits era. Unloading Jackson was the second step in the process (following the Ron Artest trade last season). Now two of the major parties from the Auburn Hills brawl are gone.


how are tbey even starting over or rebuilding? they just DOWNGRADED in talent with LONGER more EXPENSIVE contracts

mind-boggling


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Hail Yinka said:


> steve kerr's "analysis" on there is always retarded. i believe he had a column a couple weeks ago on how luol deng should start beside lebron in the all star game


I can't argue his credibility, but what makes his posting retarted and ours not? It's our opinions just like his but the thing is, thousands of people read his and he gets paid for it, if he was truly a horrible anylyist, he wouldn't have a job still. 

I do see your concern, though, and if you didn't think we needed to fix our image, then i guess i'd agree with you that this was a bad deal for us. But, i think people were sick and tired of Harrington and Jackson. Harrington played horrid in the game against Dallas and for those who watched the Nets game (i didn't) but from what i read and heard from people who did watch, they all said he showed no effort in the loss and was benched for the start of the 3rd quarter. That in my opinion was the end of the line for Walsh and Bird to make a move. They had to move Harrington and Jackson to make this team better and that is the smart. I think we're a better team now then we were last week. They were very inconsistant and i don't care what people say, this team was not going to win any 7-game series and O'Neal made it clear he wants a playoff run or maybe it's time to leave, this team was too inconsistant for the slower paced playoffs, they couldn't rebound (how many 2nd chance points did Dallas score against us??) and they couldn't play defense. As much as i love Sarunas, he couldn't cover ANYBODY in this league and Jackson and Harrington are lazy defenders. They are not playoff-type players and now we're headed in the right direction.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hail Yinka said:


> how are tbey even starting over or rebuilding? they just DOWNGRADED in talent with LONGER more EXPENSIVE contracts
> 
> mind-boggling


This is Donnie Walsh's doing. When he wants someone, he will get him, no matter what the cost. Ike Diogu was his man, and we got him. Now we just hope this works out similar to the Jermaine O'Neal-Dale Davis trade, except we have a few bad contracts to work with. We've never been that great in free agency, though. We always get our players through trades, and very rarely free agency, or even the draft.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

It was time to move those 2 for Indiana. I'm a fan of the 1-2 punch we have in the front-court now with Troy & Jermaine. The potential of Ike is very nice also. One thing I am really pulling for is a Dunleavy for Maggete trade. I HATE Dunleavy.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Hail Yinka said:


> steve kerr's "analysis" on there is always retarded. i believe he had a column a couple weeks ago on how luol deng should start beside lebron in the all star game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its mind boggling what your saying. First of all...we actually got somethin for Stephen Jackson! He's worth half a box of smarties and we actually got somethin in return for that bum! Ike Diogu big prospect. We could definately use more of those. Saras wasnt doin anythin for us. I dont think Indiana was the right place for him. Josh powell...well who gives a ****. And Al Harrington. I love the guy...hes great for the city and i enjoyed him but yenno you gotta give somethin good to receive something good and in the end i think the pacers win the deal. Not by much..but they win.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

MillerTime said:


> I can't argue his credibility, but what makes his posting retarted and ours not? It's our opinions just like his but the thing is, thousands of people read his and he gets paid for it, if he was truly a horrible anylyist, he wouldn't have a job still.
> 
> I do see your concern, though, and if you didn't think we needed to fix our image, then i guess i'd agree with you that this was a bad deal for us. But, i think people were sick and tired of Harrington and Jackson. Harrington played horrid in the game against Dallas and for those who watched the Nets game (i didn't) but from what i read and heard from people who did watch, they all said he showed no effort in the loss and was benched for the start of the 3rd quarter. That in my opinion was the end of the line for Walsh and Bird to make a move. They had to move Harrington and Jackson to make this team better and that is the smart. I think we're a better team now then we were last week. They were very inconsistant and i don't care what people say, this team was not going to win any 7-game series and O'Neal made it clear he wants a playoff run or maybe it's time to leave, this team was too inconsistant for the slower paced playoffs, they couldn't rebound (how many 2nd chance points did Dallas score against us??) and they couldn't play defense. As much as i love Sarunas, he couldn't cover ANYBODY in this league and Jackson and Harrington are lazy defenders. They are not playoff-type players and now we're headed in the right direction.



:clap2: Couldnt of said it better myself.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

dont know what to say about this trade yet. Troy Murphy maybe overpayed (vastly overpayed) but he is a sure in for a double double each game which is what we need. Ike is gonna be interesting to follow, alot of potential there. Losing Sarunas Jasikevicius really hurts me, I liked it when my favorate player was playing for my favorate team. 

I wanna see the new players play a few games first before I make a judgement but my initial reaction is


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Auggie said:


> dont know what to say about this trade yet. Troy Murphy maybe overpayed (vastly overpayed) but he is a sure in for a double double each game which is what we need. Ike is gonna be interesting to follow, alot of potential there. Losing Sarunas Jasikevicius really hurts me, I liked it when my favorate player was playing for my favorate team.
> 
> I wanna see the new players play a few games first before I make a judgement but my initial reaction is


Agreed, I'm alot more pissed than I think you are. Basically this is just setting up another trade. Only thing that makes sense. But what I hate is, its setting up for JO to be traded, which I hate, I hope I'm wrong. 

The only good things I can see out of this trade is I think Troy Murphy may be a Brad Miller like sidekick to Jermaine. Sadly, this would put Foster on the bench, but greatly increase our rebounding. Granger will probably be starting now, good rebounder for SF. So we got 3 good rebounders to start, with Ike and Foster grabbing them up of the bench. Pacers are good at developing players which makes me excited about Ike, hopefully its not the end for JO. I also think this may move Quis into the starting lineup, which I like. I don't think he has gotten a good chance yet, this could be it.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i'm just trying to figure out what bird and co are doing here. Not so long ago this team had Artest and Oneal and were my pick to win the nba championship. Then you have in the stands madness and now trade after trade changing the roster.

Troy Murphy is going to be great with JO. I like the pickup. Dunleavy, I can see how they thought he'd fit in with the team better, but so far he is a big under achiever. Ike off the bench at the four and five. I like that. I guess if I had to analyize it Id say the pacers did well with Ike and Troy Murphy, and took Dunleavy and long with them. And they moved the problem child. But I'm just not sure what messing with the team and not bringing in a superstar (like say what Denver did) really helps this team during the season. Kinda seems like a better off season move.

I like a JO, Troy Murphy, and Danny Granger front line. That could be special. But now I just dont see this as a trade where I can say... ok Indiana is a contender now. Its not like they went out and got Ray Allen or Paul Pierce. Troy Murphy could surprise us though. Its a wait and see trade.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

nbanoitall said:


> i'm just trying to figure out what bird and co are doing here. Not so long ago this team had Artest and Oneal and were my pick to win the nba championship. Then you have in the stands madness and now trade after trade changing the roster.
> 
> Troy Murphy is going to be great with JO. I like the pickup. Dunleavy, I can see how they thought he'd fit in with the team better, but so far he is a big under achiever. Ike off the bench at the four and five. I like that. I guess if I had to analyize it Id say the pacers did well with Ike and Troy Murphy, and took Dunleavy and long with them. And they moved the problem child. But I'm just not sure what messing with the team and not bringing in a superstar (like say what Denver did) really helps this team during the season. Kinda seems like a better off season move.
> 
> I like a JO, Troy Murphy, and Danny Granger front line. That could be special. But now I just dont see this as a trade where I can say... ok Indiana is a contender now. Its not like they went out and got Ray Allen or Paul Pierce. Troy Murphy could surprise us though. Its a wait and see trade.


Perfectly said.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

After tonight's Miami game, 14 of next 17 are at home. This team can make a serious run and make a name for themselfs. If you saw how poorly both Harrington and Jackson played in the 2nd half vs. Dallas and how bad they played against the Nets, you'd know that Walsh and Bird realized their poor and lazy play feeds off on the team. If a young player like Granger, Williams or Daniels sees a very wealthy guy like Jackson or Harrington play like they don't care, don't try then that will send off negative feedback to them knowing they don't need to try always to get the big deal and basicially be a starter on a team.


----------

